# Intense M3



## BommelMaster (21. Oktober 2011)

hallo jungs,

überlege, ein intense m3 zu holen.

man liest ja immer wieder, und sieht es auch:
das rad ist hoch und kurz und steil

mit slackers solls besser sein.

was für erfahrungen habt ihr?

wie ist der reach bei größe m?

ist es mit slackers ein konkurrenzfähiges bike?


----------



## iRider (21. Oktober 2011)

Bedenke dass das Rad viel Federweg hat und deshalb mit viel Sag gefahren wird, also wird die Geo flacher. Downhoehl hier im forum hatte eins mit Slackern, frag ihn mal.
Ich habe damals ein M3 getestet und mich dann für das Socom entschieden da es ein längeres Oberrohr hat (Kovarik hat immer ein M Rahmen mit L Oberrohr gefahren). M3 in L schied für mich aus da das Steuerrohr extrem lang ist (M und S haben das gleiche, kürzere Steuerrohr). Evtl. ein L Rahmen mit flachem Vorbau und Flatbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (21. Oktober 2011)

Problem beim M3 fand Ich den Steuerrohr, Steuerrohr am Medium was schon recht lang, dann noch steuersatz dazu, den lenker war immer zo hoch, mann war auf das Rad, nicht ins rad, so zu sagen, such dit ein M6 oder so etwas, kannst lenker tiefer fahrne, geht besser!


----------



## Downhoehl (21. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe , wie iRider bereits geschrieben hat, das M3 mit und ohne Slackers gefahren und ich muss sagen sie waren jeden Cent wert!!!! Der deutlich flachere Lenkwinkel und das niedrige Tretlager haben vorallem das Kurvenverhalten nochmals stark verbessert. Das Tretlager ist halt wirklich sehr tief (tiefer wie beim M6) und mann muss mit 165er Kurbeln schon sehr aufpassen das man nicht beim treten über Wurzeln und Steinen hängen bleibt.
Der hohen Front kann mann mit einem sehr niedrig bauenden Stuersatz (z.B. Crankbrothers Sage) entgegenwirken und evtl. nen Flatbar (ich bin einen Lenker mit 20mm Rise gefahren und fand es OK). Was auch noch eine nette Version für Leichtbau-Fans ist: Die alte M3-Version mit 73er Innenlager und 135er Ausfallenden. Da kann man dann , ohne große Bastelarbeiten, ne XTR-Kurbel zum Beispiel fahren....
Von der Geo her fand ich jetzt keinen Großen Unterschied zwischen M3 mit Slacker und M6 (ausser der tieferen Front) , der einzige große Unterschied: das M3 ist noch mehr Bügeleisen als das M6, dafür lässt sich dieses besser Springen. Hoffe konnte ein wenig helfen.

Ach ja, und konkurrenzfähig bist du mit beiden Rädern ;-)


----------



## Jester (30. Oktober 2011)

ich fahr seit 2 jahren das standart m3 in L. Allerdings bin ich groß und für kleinere personen ist das bike natürlich riesig. ich fahre es nur mit 40% sag. da muss ich schon gut aufpassen um nicht mit den pedalen aufzusetzen (fahre 170er kurbellänge). in engen kurven ist das bike natürlich auf grund seiner länge nicht so agil. sonst natürlich das absolute bügeleisen und in der luft verhält es sich sehr gut.
zum vergleich habe ich noch das kovarik socom mit der angesprochenen geo. das ist in den kurven natürlich ganz schön flink ist aber in der luft z.b. ganz schön "hibbelig" und es bügelt auch nicht so derb, obwohl ich da auch 30 bis 35% sag fahre.
wenn du ne dämpfer wahl hast, nehm den fox rc4 der funzt im m3 total genial.


----------



## san_andreas (21. November 2012)

@Jester: bei welcher Größe fährst du den L Rahmen ?


----------



## Jester (21. November 2012)

bin 1,90m.möcht ihn aber verkaufen


----------



## san_andreas (21. November 2012)

Kriegst was neues ?
In welchem Zustand ist der ?


----------



## Jester (21. November 2012)

nee hab ja noch das socom. möcht lieber ein endurobike aufbauen. dazu muss aber ein dh frame gehen. zustand ist sehr gut würde ich sagen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Dezember 2012)

Welche größe brauche ich bei 1,73m ? hab den rahmen vor mir aber weiß jetzt nicht ob mir die größe passt , kann mir da jemand bei helfen ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. Dezember 2012)

Hab immer noch keine erkenntnis über die richtige größe gefunden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (11. Dezember 2012)

das ist ja tragisch


----------



## san_andreas (12. Dezember 2012)

Kannst ihn doch grob vermessen.


----------

